# PAXIL USERS



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

anti-d's are really helping me to cope with DP
It's a real boost from my ususall depressed/anxious self. You must realise that anxiety and dp are intimately connected, and that removing anxiety and depression can be a first step to recovery. i know i've been through hell and back, just like others, but i feel i'm attemtping to recover and am successfull

one day i woke up more into life, like awakened from a satanic spell which has caused a great time of my life to waste away. this has only been days since this occurance, it's as if i'm beginning to see more of reality again, so this brings a whole fresh breath back into life. i've smoken some weed and i'm not even paranoid! which is great. weed i find makes me more smarter somehow by realising how my feelings and behavior affect my actions as a "person." hehe. get it. person

:roll: but to think back to my life, i havn't had a stranger moment perhaps in it's entirety, that could rivel what i am currently expriencing. to feel ALIVE again, is not something you can impart, but perhaps it is something to dream for

so sad as we dream our life away, is it not? while most people are accomplishing things in their lives, holding respectable, honorable social positions and can even get rowdy if you disrespect them in some slight way. respect is definitely not my biggest pedestal, but love is.

who wants some looooooooove? lol

anyway i think dp'ers need to breath a breath of amusement to life. not to only dream but also to accomplish. to really set your foot to life and think about one's purpose in a constructive manner. i know that's what i need to get back into " LIFE " . One thing I realise as i type this that it's basically done with my feeling self. there are certain parts of you that i discovered and they are: the feeler, the thinker, the intuitor and the senser.

We all have these abilities, only the feeler got completely shut down by my dp. So now I have the feeler back. Yay. You know that's a good boost to life!

So anyway, to end this major rant, I ask of all the paxil users reports in on their progress in life involving the drug's use and it's benefit and/or detriment to their lives.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

anyone at all care to coment? :shock:


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2005)

does paxil really work to help dp.dr and what are the side effects?


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2005)

dude, weed doesnt make you smarter, and you're lying to yourself if you really believe it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2006)

I've been taking Paxil for about 3 years now, and i think it has certainly helped, although i think it would be silly to expect 100% recovery.
My DP/DR was drug induced, as it happened after the first and only time i smoked weed. im down to 10mg a day of paxil and still feel fine. I'm trying to ween myself off of it, since i cant afford visits to the shrink, though :\


----------



## tia (Aug 19, 2006)

paxil was scary for me....i didn't like it...everyones different


----------



## KevB (Jul 11, 2007)

Yeah Paxil really do helps A LOT! for some. I took it when I was 17 and it helped me cope with wanting to be around people and feeling attached to my self. It was good shit mixed with risperdone


----------



## JaoDP123 (Sep 3, 2005)

just try not to drink too much on paxil because you get drunk 3X faster but not tired. i went insane two nights ago and I am now running damage control


----------

